# Substrate Options List



## slideaboot (Jul 25, 2010)

So, I've got an extreme giant coming on Tuesday and I'm trying to get the enclosure set up and am having a helluva time finding a mulch substrate. I found Earth Gro mulch at KMart but I saw another thread that advised against using it.

Cypress, as you probably know, is a pain to get in California (possibly other places?). What other "common" or "typical" mulch substrates could I use that are known to be safe for tegus? 

I know about Bobby's list of substrates from another thread, but what do you folks in California use? I have Eco Earth (not a mulch, of course), but am hesitant to use it because I caught my other B/W eating eat.

Sorry for the rambling, jumbled post. 

Thanks. 

Marc


----------



## tora (Jul 25, 2010)

From what I gather, any sort of wood mulch that's not pine (I think it was), is okay so long as it's not treated with chemicals. I use this mixed with some top soil and it's working fine so far.


----------



## isdrake (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm not from California but I use a mix of soil and humus (I'm sure you will have it there too). As long as it's free from fertilisers I think it's a safe for Tegus.  I'm not worried that my Tegu willl eat it. And even if she did I don't think it's as bad as eating wood mulch.


----------



## AB^ (Jul 26, 2010)

slideaboot said:


> So, I've got an extreme giant coming on Tuesday and I'm trying to get the enclosure set up and am having a helluva time finding a mulch substrate. I found Earth Gro mulch at KMart but I saw another thread that advised against using it.
> 
> Cypress, as you probably know, is a pain to get in California (possibly other places?). What other "common" or "typical" mulch substrates could I use that are known to be safe for tegus?
> 
> ...




I too could never find cypress here in CA. 
A professor of Herpetology and well known varanid keeper
suggested Redwood mulch to me as that was what he used for his
croc monitors. It worked very well with my colombian and argentine tegus.
The brand I used was from Hope Depot and is labeled "Gorilla Hair". The only down side is it can become dusty when very dry.

I have never used EarthGro mulch, however I only use EarthGro top soil for my lizards now. I have never had any issue except the occasional foreign object (as is typical with any mulch/dirt bought in quantity) eartGro topsoil is all natural, no fertilizers or pescticides etc.


<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www99.epinions.com/reviews/Earthgro_40_Lb_Top_Soil_All_Purpose_Use_for_Vegetabl" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www99.epinions.com/reviews/Earth ... r_Vegetabl</a><!-- m -->


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, guys. Anybody else? 

I'm heading to home depot later today...


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up, AB. I went and picked up some gorilla hair since that was literally the ONLY thing they had at Home Depot that was on my list of options--aside from orchid bark which was MUUUUUUCH more expensive. I like it so far though--really holds humidity well. 

I'd still like to find a mulch that is more wooden pieces than fibers, but it's a pain to find cypress or anything that's not pine/cedar.


----------



## AB^ (Jul 26, 2010)

No problem, I used to even mix in eco earth and top soil with it too.
Hope you continue to like it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Try Lowes; I hear they carry the Cypress Mulch.


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 27, 2010)

Pine and cedar and color treated mulch is toxic for Tegus. Here is a link to some Walmart locations in California. Maybe you can call some up in your area and ask them if they have any cypress mulch. I get my cypress mulch very cheap at our Walmart here in TX. 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.priceviewer.com/walmart_locations/CA.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.priceviewer.com/walmart_locations/CA.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## slideaboot (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah...NONE of the Walmarts, Home Depots, Lowes, etc, have it--and I've checked a pretty huge radius. Oh well, we'll see how this Gorilla Hair works out.


----------



## slideaboot (Aug 3, 2010)

AB^ said:


> slideaboot said:
> 
> 
> > So, I've got an extreme giant coming on Tuesday and I'm trying to get the enclosure set up and am having a helluva time finding a mulch substrate. I found Earth Gro mulch at KMart but I saw another thread that advised against using it.
> ...



I was getting some feeders yesterday and the owners of the store were telling me that redwood is bad for reptiles. I haven't had any problems with it (it HAS only been a week, though) and was curious if you had heard anything about this or had any input. Your experience was good? Advice for it? And the herpetology professor--did he give you any advice for using it? 

I apologize for all the questions... I just want to do all that I can to make sure that this tegu is as healthy as possible.

Thanks!


----------



## HeatherN (Mar 22, 2012)

i too live in california, so cal actually, and ive been doing a disgusting amount of research on substrates as well. and i do think redwood looks promising, but ive read that some types of pines are also referred to as "red wood"s and that redwood should be fine if you carefully read the packaging to make sure its ACTUAL redwood, which is actually a type of cypress tree im told!


----------



## got10 (Mar 23, 2012)

I tried peat moss sand and a bag of top soil and it worked ok. the only drawback was that the topsoil create mud when it got wet and was a pain in the butt to clean of the sides and the floor when my babies were out and about


----------



## Dana C (Mar 23, 2012)

tora said:


> From what I gather, any sort of wood mulch that's not pine (I think it was), is okay so long as it's not treated with chemicals. I use this mixed with some top soil and it's working fine so far.



Cedar is the worst, followed by Redwood, then pine. Remember Douglas or any Fir is not pine. The trees may look somewhat the same but Fir does not contain phenols which are aromatic hydrocarbons. If you can find "orchid bark" it is probably Fir bark and is a good substrate.
I live in Idaho and Cypress is non existent here as well. I use Aspen shavings because it is affordable and I can buy it in 4 cubic foot bales. I mix peat moss with it so it retains moisture better and just staight aspen.
Some people use dirt. The dirt here in Idaho is not sandy loam. It is clay based and turns to greasy goo when wet.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 26, 2012)

I use Eco Earth and it's really a great substrate. Works well for all sorts of critters. Eco Earth is passable; Kodo occasionally swallows a bit and it has never caused him any harm. I think tegus do that for the same reasons birds eat grit, to help digestion.


----------

